# ανακύκλωση ή ανακύκληση;



## nickel (Mar 16, 2010)

*recycling = ανακύκλωση*

Έχει στο ΛΝΕΓ το παρακάτω κείμενο σε πλαίσιο:
*ανακύκληση - ανακύκλωση*. Στον Ηράκλειτο η ανακύκληση τού κόσμου παίρνει τη μορφή μεταλλαγών τής φωτιάς: πυρ → ύδωρ → αήρ → πυρ. Στα λεξικά τής Αρχαίας το _ανακύκλωση_ παραπέμπεται στο _ανακύκληση_, που θεωρείται κύριος τύπος (το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με το ρήμα _ἀνακυκλόω_, που υποτάσσεται στο _ἀνακυκλέω, -ῶ_). Το _ανακύκληση_ παράγεται από το _ἀνακυκλέω, -ῶ_ (_κυκλέω, -ῶ_), ενώ το _ανακύκλωση_ από το _ἀνακυκλόω, -ῶ_ (_κυκλόω, -ῶ_). Στα _κυκλέω, -ῶ / ἀνακυκλέω, -ῶ_ και _ανακύκληση_ δηλώνεται κυρίως η σημασία τής «επιστροφής, επανόδου στην αφετηρία, επανάληψης», ενώ με τα _κυκλόω, -ῶ, ἀνακυκλόω, -ῶ_ και _ανακύκλωση_ το βάρος πέφτει στη σημασία τού «κύκλου»: _κυκλόω_ = περικυκλώνω· _κυκλέω / ἀνακυκλέω_ = επανέρχομαι, επιστρέφω, επαναλαμβάνομαι (Αριστοτέλης: _αἱ αὐταὶ δόξαι ἀνακυκλοῦνται ἐν τοῖς ἀνθρώποις_, 339β.29). Σύμφωνα με αυτά, η _ανακύκληση_, που δηλώνει «την επαναφορά στην αρχική μορφή, την επανάληψη», μπορεί να δηλώσει και τη «μετατροπή και επαναχρησιμοποίηση (τής ύλης)» καλύτερα από ό,τι το _ανακύκλωση_, που προσφέρεται στη δήλωση τής «κυκλικής κίνησης».​
Προσπάθησα να κάνω προσεκτική αναπαραγωγή, με πνεύματα και περισπωμένες, πρόσθεσα και πλάγια στην τελευταία _ανακύκλωση_. Πείτε μου αν η τελευταία έκδοση έχει καμιά ουσιαστική αλλαγή. Παρόμοια πράγματα γράφει το ΕΛΝΕΓ, το οποίο καταλήγει: Εντούτοις, η χρήση έχει καθιερώσει τον όρο_ ανακύκλωση_ ως απόδοση τού αγγλ._ recycling._


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι, από τότε που θυμάμαι να μιλάμε για ανακύκλωση, σχεδόν ταυτόχρονα ξεπετάχτηκε στη μέση και η _ανακύκληση_. Δεν είχε απήχηση τότε, δεν έχει απήχηση ούτε σήμερα. Η σχέση τους στο διαδίκτυο είναι περίπου 1:700! Η _ανακύκληση_ παραμένει μια λόγια λέξη, πιο χρήσιμη στη φιλοσοφία παρά στην περιβαλλοντολογία. Στο ΛΚΝ:
*ανακύκληση *η *:* *1.* (λόγ.) περιοδική επάνοδος ύστερα από κυκλική πορεία: _Η _~_ των ετών._ || (φιλοσ.) θεωρία σύμφωνα με την οποία όλα όσα συμβαίνουν στο σύμπαν και στον κόσμο μας ακολουθούν μια κυκλική πορεία και επαναλαμβάνονται ύστερα από ορισμένη χρονική περίοδο, όπως π.χ. η ακμή και η παρακμή των λαών. *2. *(τεχν.) ανακύκλωση. [λόγ.: 1: αρχ. _ἀνακύκλη(σις) _`κυκλική κίνηση’ _-ση· _2: σημδ. αγγλ. recycling].​
Δεν πρέπει να αγνοούμε το ρόλο του ρήματος *ανακυκλώνω*. Δεν είναι δυνατό να έχεις ένα σύγχρονο μεταβατικό ρήμα με τόσο σημαντικό ρόλο και να σε ενδιαφέρει τι γινόταν στην αρχαιότητα με το αμετάβατο _ἀνακυκλέω_. Ξέρετε πολλά ρήματα σε –_ώνω_ να κάνουν παρέα με ουσιαστικά σε –_ηση_;

Τέλος πάντων, μέρες καθαρεύουσας ήταν ακόμα όταν αρχίσαμε να πρωτοπιπιλάμε την _ανακύκλωση_ και άλλοι, λίγοι, ελάχιστοι, την _ανακύκληση_, αλλά το αστείο είναι ότι κάποιοι δεν μπορούν να αντιληφθούν _ανακύκληση_ με μεταβατικό ρόλο, οπότε, για να πλουτίζουμε τη γλώσσα μας, έφτιαξαν μια φανταστική _*ανακύκλιση_, από ένα εξίσου φανταστικό ρήμα _*ανακυκλίζω_ (οι Παττακοί του μέλλοντος δεν θα κυκλώνουν το τετράγωνο· θα το *κυκλίζουν).

ΥΓ: Η *_ανακύκλυση_ δεν είναι το επόμενο βήμα στον κύκλο που άνοιξε η _εξάρτηση, εξάρτιση, εξάρτυση_. Είναι απλή ανορθογραφία.


----------



## sarant (Mar 17, 2010)

Η τελευταία έκδοση του ΛΝΕΓ έχει απαράλλαχτο το κείμενο που παραθέτεις. Η τελευταία πρόταση είναι λεξικογραφικός σουρεαλισμός.


----------



## UsualSuspect (May 16, 2011)

Το *ανακύκληση *,όμως, έχει έννοια... ΄Επεσα πάνω στο δίλημμα : *Η ανακύκληση του προσωπικού* (σε διάφορα πόστα) ή *η ανακύκλωση του προσωπικού*; Μου φάνηκε σωστότερο το *ανακύκληση*. Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι και τόσο καθαρευουσιάνικο... Βέβαια αν έγραφα *ανακύκλωση του προσωπικού *πολλοί θα το διαβάζανε και λίγοι θα το καταλάβαιναν :woot:


----------



## nickel (May 16, 2011)

Σε προσωπικό γλωσσάρι έχω κι εγώ *ανακύκληση* για το _rotation_.


----------



## Elsa (May 16, 2011)

Είχα την εντύπωση οτι στο Λύκειο μαθαίναμε στη Φυσική για "συνθήκες ανακύκλησης" (όταν ένα σώμα κάνει κατακόρυφη κυκλική κίνηση, λούπα, δηλαδή). Τώρα βρίσκω στο διαδίκτυο για "συνθήκες ανακύκλωσης", εσείς πώς το θυμάστε;


----------



## daeman (May 16, 2011)

Ανακύκληση τη θυμάμαι κι εγώ και μάλιστα το 1981, στις πανελλήνιες της Γ' Λυκείου, στη Φυσική τέτοια άσκηση είχε πέσει και οι περισσότεροι είχαν μπερδευτεί με το κέντρο βάρους της κατακόρυφης ράβδου που έκανε την ανακύκληση. 
Κύλησε το η κι έγινε ω. Και σκέψου ότι τότε που δεν είχαμε ανακύκλωση (recycling), τη λούπα την ξεχωρίζαμε. Τώρα που έχουμε κι απ' τα δυο, τα μπλέξαμε.   Άλλα δυο ευρήματα για τον γκούγκλη. Ανακυκλητές, στον αγώνα! Μας περικύκλωσαν οι ανακυκλωτές. ;)


----------



## Themis (May 17, 2011)

daeman said:


> Ανακυκλητές, στον αγώνα! Μας περικύκλωσαν οι ανακυκλωτές. ;)


Δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει στη φυσική, αλλά στη φιλοσοφία η ανακύκληση είναι απαραίτητη, κι ας μην έχει πια το αντίστοιχο ρήμα. Δεν αντιλέγω βέβαια ότι η σημασιολογική διάκριση που επιχειρείται στο ΛΝΕΓ είναι πιρουέτα ολκής. Αλλά ας ακολουθήσουμε το - συνήθως λογικό - ΛΚΝ. Με τη διευκρίνιση πως, όταν θέλουμε ταυτόχρονα και ρήμα, αυτό στη σύγχρονη γλώσσα είναι μόνο το ανακυκλώνω, το οποίο _επιβάλλει _την ανακύκλ*ω*ση. Αν τα σκουπίδια ανακυκλώνονται, έχουμε ανακύκλωση απορριμμάτων. Και, μια που το 'φερε η κουβέντα, αν οι εργαζόμενοι (που τείνουν να εξομοιωθούν με σκουπίδια) ανακυκλώνονται, έχουμε ανακύκλωση προσωπικού. Μη μου βάλετε όμως ανακύκλ*ω*ση όταν αναφέρεστε στον Ηράκλειτο! Μη με αναγκάσετε τώρα να φέρω τον Σαββόπουλο να μετρήσει διαφορές ηχητικής ποιότητας ανάμεσα στο (μακρό) ήτα και το (μακρό) ωμέγα!

Δαεμάνε, ας είμαστε ρεαλιστές. Τους χαρίζουμε τις χωματερές για να κρατήσουμε τα ουσιωδέστερα.


----------

